

Is there a Japanese plan to evacuate 40 million people? - ca98am79
http://www.kurzweilai.net/is-there-a-japanese-plan-to-evacuate-40-million-people

======
s_henry_paulson
I only had to read the first sentence to know anything that followed it is
lies.

>a new report circulating in the Kremlin yesterday prepared by the Foreign
Ministry

This sentence and variations of it are the signature of Sorcha Faal aka David
Booth, one of the biggest hoax promoters on the internet.

These reports are not real, and trying to find any evidence of them is always
fruitless.

Even the conspiracy crowd is sick of this person.

<http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread304918/pg1>

There is very literally nothing to see here.

